# ESPN's Jermaine O'Neal to LA story.. (new quotes you will want to see!)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2963647



> "It's time for me to move on," O'Neal said Sunday at Baron Davis' and Paul Pierce's annual L.A. Stars charity basketball game at USC's Galen Center. "And the Lakers are the team I want Indiana to trade me to."
> 
> O'Neal said he doesn't want to be part of a rebuilding project with the Lakers. He said if a trade to the Lakers doesn't work out, he'd also welcome a deal to the Nets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

It's a good read. Hopefully, JO can use any leverage he can effectively. I like the part where talks about Kobe being criticized unfairly. I hope this gets done and we can renew the Lakers-Celtics rivalry and end the Lakers-former Celtics GM rivalry.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Using the Warriors and Pacers trade as a reference guide, if we paid Luke a 8 million per year contract, the pacers probably would have have been happy with a deal of J'Oneal for Luke Walton, VRad, Sasha and maybe bynum


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Q:What does Kevin McHale and Larry Bird have in common?


A:

:azdaja:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Please get this done Mitch. Jeazus, even players from other teams are telling him how to do his job.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This makes me want Jermaine O'Neal on the Lakers even more. Get it done, Mitch!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is O'neal the solution to the Lakers problems?...really? If the Lakers do this then they won't have a chance to do much next offseason when all the FA are available(unless Kobe bails). Do we really want injury prone O'neal or is this just to shut Kobe up? If this is going down just to shut Kobe up then hell no! If the Lakers did the research on next years FA class and have honestly decided this is the preferred way to go then go for it. Think they'll take Vlad?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

What the **** is with this retarded comment

*"I don't think me saying I'd like to go with those teams is me saying I want to be traded," -JO*

Aftering ripping the **** out of Larry Bird and talking about how great it would be to play with Kobe, JO doesn't demand a trade? 

Come on JO, if you really want to play in LA you gotta force your way out. Don't try to pull that loyalty **** that KG did with the Wolves. It's only going to delay the process. 

You said it yourself, Larry Bird is a hard man to deal with. If you don't demand a trade, the Lakers can't trade for you unless they "gut out" their team.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

well, after this comes out, if the Lakers don't get him, Kobe is gone, if not traded, then he opts out later.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok...is he coming or not? WTF! BTW that comparison with mchale and bird was a good one. I think MCFail and Bird probably had a meeting and decided how to avoid helping the lakers in anyway and then drank their crappy boston tea! :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We should just give up Bynum, Kwame, Farmar, and a pick to Indiana. Bird should accept it, and move on.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ya but that stingy old Celtic wont agree to that, you herd what J.O said, he's hard to work with and wants unfair deals. He mentioned he wants equal value. Since when did any team trade a superstar and get equal value in return?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Its PR fellas. All GMS have to say that the want equal value for their star. I mean what GM is stupid enough to say "were just gonna try and trade our star for crap"?


Mitch.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol, ok ya but I think Bird really means it. I have a feeling J.O will get traded to Jersey and Indiana will get a very bad deal, just cuz bird didnt want to help the lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> Lol, ok ya but I think Bird really means it. I have a feeling J.O will get traded to Jersey and Indiana will get a very bad deal, just cuz bird didnt want to help the lakers.


if the deal they get from Jersey is obviously worse then what we have to offer, then Bird is gonna get hosed by the organization and by the media for not doing his job. At least he should be.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm warming to a JO deal IF we can do a couple things. 

Keep Odom,Kwame,and JC along of course with Kobe. 

Odom can slide back to 3 and play a comfortable 3rd option. Kwame can guard and bang the real athletic bigs keeping JO fresher playing pf, Mihm is too soft on defense and we wouldn't need Kwame to score but he's one of the best in the league guarding bigs.

Critt is our young explosive pg in training off the bench or starting. 

Anything outside of that I'm not happy with. 

JO saying this tells me, that he and Kobe have talked about joining forces which says Kobe wants to stay a Laker. 

Big problem is Bird,he wants to deal JO but doesn't want our crap, he wants Bynum but not the other salaries other than Kwame's and thats probably a maybe. He wants young talent not just cap space. 

They'd probably like Farmar a young pg behind Tinsely, Bynum, can we convince them to take Vlad or Walton. And maybe Ronny or Cook.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I like your idea, and our line up but I think Bird is gonna want to take all the young talent. I think we can put up a good championship calliber team with a trio of kobe,odom,J.O. I really dont care who stays or goes if we can get that trio.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm warming to a JO deal IF we can do a couple things.
> 
> Keep Odom,Kwame,and JC along of course with Kobe.
> 
> ...


how would we even match up salaries if we dont give up kwame AND LO? you're kind of asking for too much anyways.

i'd give up kwame, bynum, farmar, and a pick.. or i might get desperate enough to substitute javaris in there for farmar. you can say all you want about javaris, but we'd have JO in LA.. to play alongside LO and kobe... comparable trio to the celtics, except we'd have better roleplayers.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

if kupchak can't put this together or at least show a very viable effort then Kobe should leave and I won't blame him at all... this guy is a complete joke... o'Niel is a star.... if he wants to come here then we should do whatever it takes outside of Kobe to get him here... 

every year there is a change for the Lakes to make and they ***** out... couple years ago it was Boozer, then Kidd, and there have been others... we always are waiting to free up room or hold out for something better... but it never comes... lets make this move now...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> if kupchak can't put this together or at least show a very viable effort then Kobe should leave and I won't blame him at all... this guy is a complete joke... o'Niel is a star.... if he wants to come here then we should do whatever it takes outside of Kobe to get him here...
> 
> every year there is a change for the Lakes to make and they ***** out... couple years ago it was Boozer, then Kidd, and there have been others... we always are waiting to free up room or hold out for something better... but it never comes... lets make this move now...


I agree. The only thing better than this out there was Garnett. Now thats over and done with. Get it done Mitch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want this line-up:

PG - Java
SG - Kobe
SF - Odom
PF - JO
C - Mihm


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> how would we even match up salaries if we dont give up kwame AND LO? you're kind of asking for too much anyways.
> 
> i'd give up kwame, bynum, farmar, and a pick.. or i might get desperate enough to substitute javaris in there for farmar. you can say all you want about javaris, but we'd have JO in LA.. to play alongside LO and kobe... comparable trio to the celtics, except we'd have better roleplayers.


Easily add Vlad to the mix.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> how would we even match up salaries if we dont give up kwame AND LO? you're kind of asking for too much anyways.
> 
> i'd give up kwame, bynum, farmar, and a pick.. or i might get desperate enough to substitute javaris in there for farmar. you can say all you want about javaris, but we'd have JO in LA.. to play alongside LO and kobe... comparable trio to the celtics, except we'd have better roleplayers.


Thats what I'm saying. 

JO/LO/Kobe would be nice. No doubt.

But to me we'd still need a banging big. 

Mihm to me isn't anywhere near that and who's to say he can even really play on that ankle. 

Turiaf lacks stamina and size. 

Kwame to me would be ideal playing next to JO. 

I personally don't thinka JO trade is likely.Bird will want young talent.

We don't have enough good young talent to give.He already has Dunleavy and Murphy so he wouldn't want Luke or Vlad. He needs a young pg and we have one to offer which should be Farmar. If he pushes for Critt NO DEAL. 

Critt I'm high on and if he becomes a star and Bynum becomes a star we'd have given up too much and not had enough left to win the title with with just JO/LO/Kobe.

I just don't see us having the right components unless we get a 3rd team involved. 

Could we get the Wizards involved with Blatche in the mix sending Indy's way, can we get the Bobcat involved sending Sean May their way. 

I don't see a JO trade happening that makes Indy happy with our current roster. 

Bynum alone isn't enough.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I think you could probably get Jermaine for Crittendon, Cook, Turiaf and a future conditional 2nd round pick.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I think any deal (excluding Bynum) would have to include Crittendon.

But for all intents and purposes... no Bynum... no deal.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Actually, I think they could get Jermaine O'Neal for Cook, Vujacic, Radmanovich and a conditional 2nd rounder in 2009.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Truth34 said:


> Actually, I think they could get Jermaine O'Neal for Cook, Vujacic, Radmanovich and a conditional 2nd rounder in 2009.


Actually I think that will never happen!


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

In terms of cap numbers, Jermaine's hauling in just shy of $20MM -- trying to make the deal work without Kwame ($9MM) or Odom ($13.2MM) is danged near impossible. If you threw in the roster minus Kobe, Kwame and Odom, you might make the cap numbers work, but why would Indiana ever do the deal?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Truth34 said:


> Actually, I think they could get Jermaine O'Neal for Cook, Vujacic, Radmanovich and a conditional 2nd rounder in 2009.


I had not realized that hell had frozen over... :devil2:


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Even pacer fans want to see this trade happen already, Larry Bird is holding on to J.O. like a virgin not willing to give it up on prom night!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> Even pacer fans want to see this trade happen already, Larry Bird is holding on to J.O. like a virgin not willing to give it up on prom night!


Give her some Ex and bend her *** over the backseat of your 97 Civic!

Do it Mitch!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

L.A Guy said:


> Even pacer fans want to see this trade happen already, Larry Bird is holding on to J.O. like a virgin not willing to give it up on prom night!


...took the words right out of my mouth...wait...what?


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol...I think Bird has not gotten layed in a while, thats his problem.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

L.A Guy said:


> Even pacer fans want to see this trade happen already, Larry Bird is holding on to J.O. like a virgin not willing to give it up on prom night!


What we have here is a failure to communicate -- I think Pacer fans are sick of some of the hijinx and would like to trade him, but they're thinking that Odom (for sure) and others will be going their way. Not some bunch of scrubs whose salaries happen to add up the right way.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm warming to a JO deal IF we can do a couple things.
> 
> Keep Odom,Kwame,and JC along of course with Kobe.
> 
> ...


Crittenton should not be a deal breaker. He hasn't played a single NBA game yet, and all anyone has are a few summer league games and coaches impressions. O'Neal, until he got injured, was considered the best big man in the east. Even if hes soft, hes still an offensively talented player who will do wonders for the team's defense. If Kobe+Odom can be kept in a deal for him, ANYONE else on the team can go. A 1-2-3 punch like that will give the team a better chance at a long playoff run than waiting for guys like Bynum or Crittenton to develop while Kobe skips town. And in the end, thats what is important.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Crittenton should not be a deal breaker. He hasn't played a single NBA game yet, and all anyone has are a few summer league games and coaches impressions. O'Neal, until he got injured, was considered the best big man in the east. Even if hes soft, hes still an offensively talented player who will do wonders for the team's defense. If Kobe+Odom can be kept in a deal for him, ANYONE else on the team can go. A 1-2-3 punch like that will give the team a better chance at a long playoff run than waiting for guys like Bynum or Crittenton to develop while Kobe skips town. And in the end, thats what is important.


yeah but on the other hand you also dont want to ompletely gut the team and give away all your chips. 

Bynum, Kwame, Farmar and a pick or two should be enough.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> yeah but on the other hand you also dont want to ompletely gut the team and give away all your chips.
> 
> Bynum, Kwame, Farmar and a pick or two should be enough.


Ya I would love for that to go down, but lets face it birdy is a greedy ******* and he's gonna want to gut this team. Why would J.O. want to come to a gutted L.A. team anyway? J.O. needs to officially go up to management if he hasnt already and DEMAND A TRADE TO LA OR ELSE HE SITS, so then we can have some more leverage in the deal.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Any deal that doesn't include Odom almost has to include Kwame and Radman to make it work financially. The problem is that I see no way the Pacers would take on Radman and his contract.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Crittenton should not be a deal breaker. He hasn't played a single NBA game yet, and all anyone has are a few summer league games and coaches impressions. O'Neal, until he got injured, was considered the best big man in the east. Even if hes soft, hes still an offensively talented player who will do wonders for the team's defense. If Kobe+Odom can be kept in a deal for him, ANYONE else on the team can go. A 1-2-3 punch like that will give the team a better chance at a long playoff run than waiting for guys like Bynum or Crittenton to develop while Kobe skips town. And in the end, thats what is important.



Can you imagine if Critt because a Star, and Bynum becomes a star and JO follows his pattern for the last couple years and is injured, hopw bad a trade that will have been. 

Then to make it worse see us struggle with Fisher guarding pg's all postseason preventing us from winning the title. 

Parker, Nash, Deron Willams and Chris paul could be a nightmare with no one other than Fisher and Farmar to throw at them. 

I think the JC kid is special not based on summer league but on his play at college he was terrific with a ragged team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Can you imagine if Critt because a Star, and Bynum becomes a star and JO follows his pattern for the last couple years and is injured, hopw bad a trade that will have been.
> 
> Then to make it worse see us struggle with Fisher guarding pg's all postseason preventing us from winning the title.
> 
> ...


Better then Smush.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> Ya I would love for that to go down, but lets face it birdy is a greedy ******* and he's gonna want to gut this team. Why would J.O. want to come to a gutted L.A. team anyway? J.O. needs to officially go up to management if he hasnt already and DEMAND A TRADE TO LA OR ELSE HE SITS, so then we can have some more leverage in the deal.


In my last two posts, I was just being sarcastic....are you KIDDING? You cannot get JO unless you give up Odom or Bynum...but I love to see the mentality of Laker fans...following the example of your franchise "leader," you think a guy that SIGNED A CONTRACT and is expected to live up to that contract for his $19+MILLION dollars should just sit down unless he is traded where he wants to go, and for less than he is worth so the team he is forcing the trade to can compete?

Wow....some of you are living in an alternate reality.

Now playing for your New Jersey Nets....Jermaine O'Neal. That's what you'll likely have to hear unless Mitch parts w/Odom AND Bynum. You can't just dump empty aluminum cans for the best shot-blocker in the league who can also score 20 a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unique said:


> Better then Smush.


That's not saying much. 

Even you're better than Smush, and you suck. 

:yay:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> That's not saying much.
> 
> Even you're better than Smush, and you suck.
> 
> :yay:


Ow, the rook just burned you.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> That's not saying much.
> 
> Even you're better than Smush, and you suck.
> 
> :yay:


Did I juss witness disrespect by the rookie mod? 

Thata boy.You might juss make it here afterall.



oh but your still getting whipped by me and BH in the dungon later on.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The rookie needs some bigger britches. He has grown much too big for them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*****es.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Can you imagine if Critt because a Star, and Bynum becomes a star and JO follows his pattern for the last couple years and is injured, hopw bad a trade that will have been.
> 
> Then to make it worse see us struggle with Fisher guarding pg's all postseason preventing us from winning the title.
> 
> ...


As opposed to what? Waiting for Crittenton and Bynum to possibly become good players and having Kobe, walk for nothing in return when his player option comes around?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Audio from the interview with JO

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J86irACs9rQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J86irACs9rQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we can do Odom and filler straight up. I'd love to see it happen.

I'm a huge Odom fan, but I think with Kobes style of play JO fits in better and isn't as passive as Odom. (Kobe needs someone not afraid of him, to play along side of him, and JO isn't afraid of no one). 

If they insist on Bynum, I'd ship him with Brown (the biggest pile of trash in the NBA at that contract), and they would get cap relief after next season and a young center to build around.

Both of them included in the trade, and were grossly over paying for someone who is constantly injured. 

Now that Ive said what most people have said a million times, Larry isn't dealing an allstar to LA. No way in hell is he going to sleep at night knowing he made the Lakers better. Only way he could sleep at night is knowing he got the better end of a deal, and that shouldn't happen because Mitch should know better than to over pay.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I aint holding my breath on this one, Larry Bird will no way, shape, or form help out the Lakers whatsoever.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I get it now.


We should just wait for Bynum and Crittenton to grow and develop.



By then, we can all witness Kobe opt out in 2 years.



Bynum and Crittenton will be officially the best 1-2/ inside out threat since Shaq and Kobe.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** this trade. **** Kobe. Don't do anything this offseason. Trade Kwame in Febuary. Wait til next off-season and sign Gilbert Arenas and other high profile FA. Start fresh! HIBACHI!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Could care less about bynum but CRITT MUST BE KEPT. He will already the laker's best PG, this year, and will be for the foreseeable future. He is our best draft pick/move since Kobe. Trade away future picks, but keep Javaris.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** the Celtics.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Could care less about bynum but CRITT MUST BE KEPT. He will already the laker's best PG, this year, and will be for the foreseeable future. He is our best draft pick/move since Kobe. Trade away future picks, but keep Javaris.


Your saying all of this for a player who has never even played in the NBA.

Let's not give him all this praise til we can see what he can actually do in a NBA game.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Truth34 said:


> In my last two posts, I was just being sarcastic....are you KIDDING? You cannot get JO unless you give up Odom or Bynum...but I love to see the mentality of Laker fans...following the example of your franchise "leader," you think a guy that SIGNED A CONTRACT and is expected to live up to that contract for his $19+MILLION dollars should just sit down unless he is traded where he wants to go, and for less than he is worth so the team he is forcing the trade to can compete?
> 
> Wow....some of you are living in an alternate reality.
> 
> Now playing for your New Jersey Nets....Jermaine O'Neal. That's what you'll likely have to hear unless Mitch parts w/Odom AND Bynum. You can't just dump empty aluminum cans for the best shot-blocker in the league who can also score 20 a game.


What part of that trade idea did you not understand? He suggested Bynum,Kwame,Farmar..maybe some fillers or future pics. Are you suggesting that lakers should trade bynum and odom? And then do what with just kobe and J.O.? Best shot blocker in the league? stats? comparisons to others? You think J.O. right now is like a prime shaq or KG or Duncan.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I was at lunch today and saw on a TV across the room broadcasting ESPN, where JO did not demand a trade. :whoknows:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*When asked by Pacers.com where he would like to be at the start of the 2007-2008 season, Jermaine O'Neal had the following to say: 

"I want to be here. I want to be a Pacer. All along, my concern has been the well-being of the team. Obviously, we haven't had the type of years we would expect for quite a few reasons. 

We've had a lot of distractions. But I have a lot of respect for this city and I hear where they're coming from, as far as wanting a winner."* 


Per RealGm.com


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

JO and Kobe are perfect for each other. Can't make up their damn minds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It just sounds like damage control brought about by Bird to try and save any leverage they have left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This has been the most...annoying...off-season in quite some team.

We just keep hearing this and that and the other...I just want the ****ing season to start already.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

LA guy...I agree with you and that was pretty sensible. They want Bynum, right? But I also saw people saying give them Farmar, Radmanovich, Cook and others. The only filler Indiana would want from your roster is to make the salaries work. When you're giving up a legit All-Star big man, you only want prospects or cap relief. Radmanovich? Are you kidding? That's all I was saying. There is NO WAY Indy would take less than Bynum and Odom. But you can hope.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Larry Bird.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I'll go one better....**** Larry Bird and any other GM that won't give the Lakers their best player for Vladimir Radmanovich.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> I'll go one better....**** Larry Bird and any other GM that won't give the Lakers their best player for Vladimir Radmanovich.


Right...because that's what I'm asking for...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Right...because that's what I'm asking for...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The thing that pisses me off is that everyone is acting like Radman is trash and they seem to forget that before last year he was a starting calibur player and thanks to Brian Shaw, we never got a chance to see what he was really capable of because of the injury. There was a reason why we signed him to the full MLE and everyone is acting like hes a 12th man.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> The thing that pisses me off is that everyone is acting like Radman is trash and they seem to forget that before last year he was a starting calibur player and thanks to Brian Shaw, we never got a chance to see what he was really capable of because of the injury. There was a reason why we signed him to the full MLE and everyone is acting like hes a 12th man.


Yeah seriously, people weren't complaining like this when the Lakers signed him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> The thing that pisses me off is that everyone is acting like Radman is trash and they seem to forget that before last year he was a starting calibur player and thanks to Brian Shaw, we never got a chance to see what he was really capable of because of the injury. There was a reason why we signed him to the full MLE and everyone is acting like hes a 12th man.


Very true...he is a sharpshooter with a busted shooting hand, thats sorta a big deal. I think he will play better(cant play worse). It doesn't help his trade value when a HOF coach calls him a "space cadet".


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Very true...he is a sharpshooter with a busted shooting hand, thats sorta a big deal. I think he will play better(cant play worse). It doesn't help his trade value when a HOF coach calls him a "space cadet".


or when the team's captain calls him "slalom" LOL


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ok yeah he made a mistake by going snowboarding, but can you really say that it was THAT big of a deal when you have guys like Artest, JO and Stephen Jackson getting into fist fights with fans or gunfights at strip clubs. Dude wanted to go snowboarding. Were talking about snowboarding here. SNOWBOARDING!! Not a game! Not a game! Snowboarding!:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> a mistake


Yeah, that sums up Cris pretty well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, that sums up Cris pretty well.


:lol: 

Poor chris is getting annihilated by you, and he can't even defend himself. =/

O'neal better be in LA with Odom and Kobe to start the 2007 season, or I will not be happy.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> JO and Kobe are perfect for each other. Can't make up their damn minds.


Ya they are starting to think and sound alike now! I think they hired the same PR or agent!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> ok yeah he made a mistake by going snowboarding, but can you really say that it was THAT big of a deal when you have guys like Artest, JO and Stephen Jackson getting into fist fights with fans or gunfights at strip clubs. Dude wanted to go snowboarding. Were talking about snowboarding here. SNOWBOARDING!! Not a game! Not a game! Snowboarding!:biggrin:


I dont know where you're from but snowboarding is a felony.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey guys, let's not forget bird essentially trade al harrington and stephen jackson for dunleavy and troy murphy. Vrad would be a great fit for what the Pacers are trying to build.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Hey guys, let's not forget bird essentially trade al harrington and stephen jackson for dunleavy and troy murphy. Vrad would be a great fit for what the Pacers are trying to build.


The difference there is, he was desperate to get rid of Stephen Jackson, and wanted to rid his franchise of troubled players.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Eternal said:


> The difference there is, he was desperate to get rid of Stephen Jackson, and wanted to rid his franchise of troubled players.



And all it cost him was good players, cap room, and cap flexibilty.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> And all it cost him was good players, cap room, and cap flexibilty.


Hey nobody is perfect.:lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Hey nobody is perfect.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Soooo.....

did Mitch the genius just to decide to completely ignore this whole thing... typical Laker front office... when the heat picks up, they get the **** out the kitchen...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It was reported on 570am this morning that Pacers offered O'neal for Odom, Bynum, and Walton...you can suck it Bird!!! I cant even imagine the rage I would have if that trade happened! Please Mitch, I know everyone is on your *** to do something but don't do anything stupid(like this trade)!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> It was reported on 570am this morning that Pacers offered O'neal for Odom, Bynum, and Walton...you can suck it Bird!!! I cant even imagine the rage I would have if that trade happened! Please Mitch, I know everyone is on your *** to do something but don't do anything stupid(like this trade)!


i'd try to negotiate for something better but if this is it I'd still go for it. A role player like Luke Walton can be easily replaced. Odom is what he is. We have seen everything we are going to see out of him. His best is great, but he has always been and will always be inconsistent. As for Bynum, at his size he would have shown more even at his young age. I just am not in the mood to wait for this guy to "develop" into an above average giant.

O'Neil is a star. He is an all-star. That's what we need.

Not to mention that we need a change anyway. A step sideways is a step forward.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

shobe42 said:


> i'd try to negotiate for something better but if this is it I'd still go for it. A role player like Luke Walton can be easily replaced. Odom is what he is. We have seen everything we are going to see out of him. His best is great, but he has always been and will always be inconsistent. As for Bynum, at his size he would have shown more even at his young age. I just am not in the mood to wait for this guy to "develop" into an above average giant.
> 
> O'Neil is a star. He is an all-star. That's what we need.
> 
> Not to mention that we need a change anyway. A step sideways is a step forward.


Uh, no! Walton is a great role player, Bynum has shown flashes of greatness and he is still just 19(O'neal was nothing in Portland at around the same age), Odom isn't amazing but he is very good at everything. You are trippin! O'neal(not O'neil) has avg. around 60 games for at least two seasons, way too many injuries to sell the farm on him. You said it yourself, at the best(which it isnt) this would be a sidestep. This trade would be far worse than the Caron/Kwame trade. If he gets injured all of a sudden we have a lame team and no money to make moves. He is the best player available now but who cares?!? Next offseason I think stars will be going for a reasonable price since there are so many of them. I'd much rather wait a year and pick up a discounted Elton Brand or player along those lines. I think the bashing has gone a little overboard with this lineup. Our team is very competitive believe it or not with the way it is.Injuries and bad pg play killed us last year. You are talking out of your...lack of knowledge. :banghead:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> It was reported on 570am this morning that Pacers offered O'neal for Odom, Bynum, and Walton...you can suck it Bird!!! I cant even imagine the rage I would have if that trade happened! Please Mitch, I know everyone is on your *** to do something but don't do anything stupid(like this trade)!


Seriously, Larry Bird can go **** himself. He clearly has no idea how to run or manage a team and doesn't have the slightest clue how to build a contender.

If he doesn't want Bynum, Farmar/Crittenton, draft picks and expirings, he can trade JO to New Jersey for Jefferson's mediocre *** and that recovering cripple, Krstic. That way, the Pacers can have even more overpaid, inconsistent players and win even less games than they did last year. Of course, in Bird's mind, he probably thinks that's a good deal...what a moron.

I would rather trade Kobe for a bunch of pieces than get raped every which way for Jermaine O'Neal by Larry Bird.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> It was reported on 570am this morning that Pacers offered O'neal for Odom, Bynum, and Walton...you can suck it Bird!!! I cant even imagine the rage I would have if that trade happened! Please Mitch, I know everyone is on your *** to do something but don't do anything stupid(like this trade)!


Are you ****ing serious?? Bird can lick my balls! They better throw in Granger with Oneal if thats what theyre gonna offer.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke can't be traded though, no?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

afobisme said:


> luke can't be traded though, no?


I think your right. Till december I think.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Larry Bird can kiss my purple and gold ***.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> It was reported on 570am this morning that Pacers offered O'neal for Odom, Bynum, and Walton...you can suck it Bird!!! I cant even imagine the rage I would have if that trade happened! Please Mitch, I know everyone is on your *** to do something but don't do anything stupid(like this trade)!


If true, i hope this is an eye-opener for Mitch: forget about JO! Look on differente directions!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> i'd try to negotiate for something better but if this is it I'd still go for it. A role player like Luke Walton can be easily replaced. Odom is what he is. We have seen everything we are going to see out of him. His best is great, but he has always been and will always be inconsistent. As for Bynum, at his size he would have shown more even at his young age. I just am not in the mood to wait for this guy to "develop" into an above average giant.
> 
> O'Neil is a star. He is an all-star. That's what we need.
> 
> Not to mention that we need a change anyway. A step sideways is a step forward.


That would be a step backwards... if we made a deal like that. 

Bird is out of his mind if he thinks we'd ever consider doing that.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Maybe I am overestimating O'Neal a bit. However, I am sick an tired of hearing how Kwame will come to his potential, and how Odom will get aggressive and all that. They have shown again and again through out their career what they are.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

shobe42 said:


> Maybe I am overestimating O'Neal a bit. However, I am sick an tired of hearing how Kwame will come to his potential, and how Odom will get aggressive and all that. They have shown again and again through out their career what they are.


Thats fine. You just don't sell the farm. There is no way Bynum and Odom can go for O'neal. This is O'neal, not Garnett. Big difference


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke is BYC, so it would be awfully tough to include him in a trade right?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hmmm.... Murphy, Dunleavy, Deiner... wants Walton....

We just need more white americans as trade bait.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hmmm.... Murphy, Dunleavy, Deiner... wants Walton....
> 
> We just need more white americans as trade bait.


If only we held onto Travis Knight!:azdaja:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Forget about this deal. Id rather take a chance and see how Bynum's improvement pans out.


At this point, I just want to see the Lakers play.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

That's true. I'm interested in seeing how AB looks, especially considering that he's supposedly been working out and getting a lot of one-on-one instruction. I'm also looking forward to seeing Crit and Turiaf. Let's get this off-season over with. It's just been torturous.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From this morning's ESPN.com Marc Stein chat:

ali LA: What are the chances the Lakers can get Jermaine without giving up Lamar? Thanks

SportsNation Marc Stein: (11:10 AM ET ) I still hear that the chances are nil unless the Lakers are willing to part with Odom AND Bynum. They are not and Indy says they are unwilling to take anything less. 

_________________________________________

mike(newjersey): Which scenario has a better chance of happening? Jermaine O'Neal to the Lakers or Jermaine O'Neal to the Nets?

SportsNation Marc Stein: (11:36 AM ET ) We have to add a scenario to your list. The scenario where JO starts the season in Indy, which appears to be leading the race at the minute. 

_________________________________________

Majeed: Isn't a package that includes Bynum and Farmar and spare parts for JO equal to what Minny got in Jefferson, Green, and change?

SportsNation Marc Stein: (11:49 AM ET ) Perhaps. But Indy obviously doesn't feel as desperate to move Jermaine as Minnesota was with KG. The Wolves, remember, should have traded KG at least a year ago. The Pacers' path forward isn't as clear cut.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Forget this trade, forget this thread, Im already sick of Jermaine O'neal!!! Play with the team we have at least until the all star break. Next off-season the Lakers will build a REAL contender. For all the people that say we need to do something now, **** off! I'd rather have 5+ years of a great contending team than blowing our load on O'neal so we can get ousted in the 2nd round. O'neal is going to break down again!!! He is a large man with ****ed up knees!!! Those two things are never good together. I don't care if he had surgury to "correct" it. He is a great player coming of his personal best year, but that doesn't mean bupkus when he only gives us 50-65 games next year. We are going to have a huge un-tradeable big man and will be screwed for years. All because Kobe is a *****!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Forget this trade, forget this thread, Im already sick of Jermaine O'neal!!! Play with the team we have at least until the all star break. Next off-season the Lakers will build a REAL contender. For all the people that say we need to do something now, **** off! I'd rather have 5+ years of a great contending team than blowing our load on O'neal so we can get ousted in the 2nd round. O'neal is going to break down again!!! He is a large man with ****ed up knees!!! Those two things are never good together. I don't care if he had surgury to "correct" it. He is a great player coming of his personal best year, but that doesn't mean bupkus when he only gives us 50-65 games next year. We are going to have a huge un-tradeable big man and will be screwed for years. All because Kobe is a *****!



:clap:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Everyone...don't take the f--- off in my post personally. It's your opinion that can f--- off, not you.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Forget this trade, forget this thread, Im already sick of Jermaine O'neal!!! Play with the team we have at least until the all star break. Next off-season the Lakers will build a REAL contender. For all the people that say we need to do something now, **** off! I'd rather have 5+ years of a great contending team than blowing our load on O'neal so we can get ousted in the 2nd round. O'neal is going to break down again!!! He is a large man with ****ed up knees!!! Those two things are never good together. I don't care if he had surgury to "correct" it. He is a great player coming of his personal best year, but that doesn't mean bupkus when he only gives us 50-65 games next year. We are going to have a huge un-tradeable big man and will be screwed for years. All because Kobe is a *****!


Have to agree with a lot of this. Just stand pat because the Odom/Bynum trade sucks.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Everyone...don't take the f--- off in my post personally. It's your opinion that can f--- off, not you.



gotta love the clarification.

not to mention the sentiment.:cheers:


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Seriously, Larry Bird can go **** himself. He clearly has no idea how to run or manage a team and doesn't have the slightest clue how to build a contender.
> 
> If he doesn't want Bynum, Farmar/Crittenton, draft picks and expirings, *he can trade JO to New Jersey for Jefferson's mediocre *** and that recovering cripple, Krstic*. That way, the Pacers can have even more overpaid, inconsistent players and win even less games than they did last year. Of course, in Bird's mind, he probably thinks that's a good deal...what a moron.
> 
> I would rather trade Kobe for a bunch of pieces than get raped every which way for Jermaine O'Neal by Larry Bird.


 No you didnt! Jefferson is better than any *player* the Lakers have and I dont seem to remember Kobe avoiding injury for his whole careeer.

Be nice or else.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

can we change topics? JO is making this whole forum dull and boring...

how about a nick van exel come back to the lakers? sounds emm emm~


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

*edit* 


*You need to relax. If you have any problems be mature and handle it through PM.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> *edit*


Byis?!? Byis?!? Its Bias...Don't get on my Mods...they are gonna make me poster of the month(wink, wink)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Byis?!? Byis?!? Its Bias...Don't get on my Mods...they are gonna make me poster of the month(wink, wink)



I think you missunderstand poster of the month. It is for posters who have relevant, intellegent, and interesting posts, so . . . sorry.

:lol: :bananallama: :lol: :bananallama: :lol: 


And someone can have a *bias* or be _*biased*_


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I got served...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I got served...



by my new favorite icon: The Bananallama


:bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama:


----------

